# New to FreeBSD



## FazzaJr (Apr 22, 2012)

G'day everyone, I am new to FreeBSD so I will try my best to describe my current problem.

I am running FreeBSD 8.2 i386 on VirtualBox. Installed FreeBSD and once set up, I did a *make install clean* for B.itchX and all packages that are associated with it.

What I want to know now is how to start chatting through the client?

Hope this all makes sense.

Cheers 

Ryan


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2012)

Nope, it doesn't make sense at all


----------



## Beastie (Apr 22, 2012)

FazzaJr is probably asking for information on how to use the B*tchX IRC client.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Was that auto-censored by the forum?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, B*tchX is always censored, which is why I wrote it with an asterisk  (and DutchDaemon added a dot )


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm guessing FazzaJr never used IRC 

http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 23, 2012)

Might I recommend irssi. I used B1tchx for years and it really sucks.


----------

